# Uhrzeit als String in Integer (HH:MM:SS)



## glitsch (13. Jun 2012)

Hi zusammen

Wie kann ich eine Uhrzeit als String im Format: HH:MM:SS in einen Integer umwandeln? Ich bräuchte dabei jedes Glied seperat, um damit Umrechnungen zu machen. Gibt es eine geeignete Hilfsmethode in Java für solche Fälle? Was wäre am einfachsten zu realisieren (möglichst effizient)?

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## bygones (13. Jun 2012)

edit ..... falsch gelesen... 

splitten und in Integer umwandeln via Integer.valueOf


----------



## Plopo (13. Jun 2012)

Am besten du "splittest" deinen String, dann hast du ein Array mit den Angaben.


```
String datum = 12:34:56;
String[] single = datum.split(":");

Syso(single[0]); //Ausgabe = "12"
Syso(single[1]); //Ausgabe = "34"
Syso(single[2]); //Ausgabe = "56"

Nun kannst du diese ja einfach zu einem Integer parsen.
```


----------



## glitsch (13. Jun 2012)

@Plopo

Danke. Daran hab ich auch schon gedacht. SimpleDataFormat geht doch nur von der Systemuhrzeit aus? Les mich aber gerade ein. 

Die Array-Split-Methode wäre eine Variante. Andere Frage, kann ich auch sagen, splitte immer nach 2 Zeichen (chars)? Hab leider nicht zweimal ":" zur Verfügung. :lol:


----------



## Plopo (13. Jun 2012)

glitsch hat gesagt.:


> Andere Frage, kann ich auch sagen, splitte immer nach 2 Zeichen (chars)? Hab leider nicht zweimal ":" zur Verfügung. :lol:



Das funktioniert auch. Nennt sich "String.substring()".


```
String datum = 12:34:56;

System.out.println(datum.substring(0,2));
System.out.println(datum.substring(3,5));
System.out.println(datum.substring(6,8));
```


----------



## bygones (13. Jun 2012)

glitsch hat gesagt.:


> Die Array-Split-Methode wäre eine Variante. Andere Frage, kann ich auch sagen, splitte immer nach 2 Zeichen (chars)? Hab leider nicht zweimal ":" zur Verfügung. :lol:


_Unsinn geschrieben von mir_


----------

